# Furryism and Homosexuality



## rogarr (Feb 8, 2010)

More or less a psychological question than anything else, but I've always been curious at the ratio of homosexual/bisexuals to heterosexual furries in the community. The ratio seems a lot less equal outside the fandom, and I'm curious as to why. I have no issues with homosexuals, I was just wondering your opinions on the subject matter. :?:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

It's cause Confurence ran a add in a gay magazine in the 90's and furry became identified with gays.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2010)

That question is the same as such:

"if a tree falls in the middle of the woods, does anybody care?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2010)

inb4 surprising poll results


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont think their numbers are that much higher than any other groups or fandoms.


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

There is at least one sexuality poll active right now.


----------



## Viva (Feb 8, 2010)

probably. if you go to fchan there are like twice as many posts in the male section than the female section. I know that it is a terrible source, but it's the only one I've got.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

There is no connection between furry to homo even though there is gay furry art all over the net.
There are about 30% St and 30% Gay people with 25% Bi and 15% Others that are either asexual, transexual or anything unusual that is out of order.


VivaLaPh!va said:


> probably. if you go to *fchan* there are like twice as many posts in the male section than the female section. I know that it is a terrible source, but it's the only one I've got.


Oh how much it is terrible.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2010)

This news article said that 90-somthin % of us were gay.  

I think it was stretched.  The article was anti furry so maybe that's their strategy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> This news article said that 90-somthin % of us were gay.
> 
> I think it was stretched.  The article was anti furry so maybe that's their strategy.


There are not 90%.
It is antifurry .


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

OK folks I'm just going to drop a logic bomb on you all, *THE *reason why there are so many gays and why the fandom is identified with sex *IS *because of Mark Merlino, *it's all his fault.*


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2010)

lol

usually about 50% of the fandom is heterosexual :V

(out of a homo/bi/hetero poll, not the one with like stuffyfucking and kiddiediddling, etc)


----------



## Ricky (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, what a great original topic :roll:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey look, yet another thread based on something sexual!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> lol
> 
> usually about 50% of the fandom is heterosexual :V
> 
> (out of a homo/bi/hetero poll, not the one with like stuffyfucking and kiddiediddling, etc)


41% straight and on average growing at a rate of 9% a year cause most of the new furries are straight and staying straight and most people in the fandom are in it for on average for 5 years, in three years the fandom will be around 68% straight and in five years 86% straight.


----------



## rogarr (Feb 8, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Wow, what a great original topic :roll:


  I'm just too lazy to search for an earlier one. >.> Might as well do it again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

rogarr said:


> I'm just too lazy to search for an earlier one. >.> Might as well do it again.


No no it's fine you gave me a great chance to rage at people that think it's because the fandom is accepting.
*laughs* furries accepting? *bursts out laughing*


----------



## Dass (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah... can we stop arguing what the percentages are and actually answer the question?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yeah... can we stop arguing what the percentages are and actually answer the question?


I did answer it, it's because Mark Merlino the ex-conchair for the now gone Confurence paid for ads in a local gay magazine and advertised the con in a MUCK, if you don't believe me the convention went so far to shit the other people who ran it threw him out(metaphorically).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No no it's fine you gave me a great chance to rage at people that think it's because the fandom is accepting.
> *laughs* furries accepting? *bursts out laughing*



The day furries become accepting is the day hell freezes over.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Cause puppies are cute.  |3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh also for those of you that still cling to the belief that it's because furries are accepting, just ask someone that was at Confurence.


----------



## Dass (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I did answer it, it's because Mark Merlino the ex-conchair for the now gone Confurence paid for ads in a local gay magazine and advertised the con in a MUCK, if you don't believe me the convention went so far to shit the other people who ran it threw him out(metaphorically).



This still doesn't explain it to me.

I mean I was born in Toronto in the 90s. Why would that affect me?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Dass said:


> This still doesn't explain it to me.
> 
> I mean I was born in Toronto in the 90s. Why would that affect me?


Because Confurence back then was *the *con like how now we have anthrocon and Mark Merlino was like the Uncle Kage of the past, except he was gay and into bondage he wanted a group that would be accepting of others no matter their sexuality or their kinks.
He made the fandom into what it is now, think of it this way all the zoos all the pedos the plushiephiles, all the fetishes, that's what he wanted and he got it.


----------



## Dass (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Because Confurence back then was *the *con like how now we have anthrocon and Mark Merlino was like the Uncle Kage of the past, except not only was he gay and into bondage he wanted a group that would be accepting of others no matter their sexuality or their kinks.



So... lotsa sexual deviants joined up in the 90s and they had a bit of an infectious characteristic.

That roughly what you're getting at?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2010)

there's too many faggots in the fandom.

:3c


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 8, 2010)

Situational homosexuality.
Oh god guys.
Why has nobody brought that up yet after a full page.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Dass said:


> So... lotsa sexual deviants joined up in the 90s and they had a bit of an infectious characteristic.
> 
> That roughly what you're getting at?


Pretty much

You can ask any of the people that went to the con and they will tell you everything that went down, well unless they were one of the ones having sex in public.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

But srsly guys.  PUPPIES.

http://www.ustream.tv/sfshiba

:3c


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> But srsly guys.  PUPPIES.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/sfshiba
> 
> :3c


OH MY GOD I FUCKING LOVE PUPPYCAM!

Oh SA, you introduce me to so much cool shit... This forum introduces me to scary things...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 8, 2010)

Pretty sure those puppies are gay...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OH MY GOD I FUCKING LOVE PUPPYCAM!
> 
> Oh SA, you introduce me to so much cool shit... This forum introduces me to scary things... *and tries to make me gay*


fix'd
Heckler how many times have you been hit on by dudes anyhow?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd
> Heckler how many times have you been hit on by dudes anyhow?


Too many to god damn count...

Why do I always come back to this forum?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too many to god damn count...
> 
> Why do I always come back to this forum?


Cause you're one of the few people I like on here.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause you're one of the few people I like on here.


Oh, awesome.

At least you don't hit on me every other post.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, awesome.
> 
> At least you don't hit on me every other post.



Furries: they can't keep it in their pants :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Furries: they can't keep it in their pants :V


I can damnit! 

Why are there so many stereotypical furries here?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can damnit!
> 
> Why are there so many stereotypical furries here?


Cause they desperately want a butt to hump.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, awesome.
> 
> At least you don't hit on me every other post.


I don't hit on you, but LK is forming an obsession over you...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't hit on you, but LK is forming an obsession over you...


I don't talk to him anymore after what happened... I'll tell you on skype...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't talk to him anymore after what happened... I'll tell you on skype...


Yeah I heard about that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too many to god damn count...
> 
> Why do I always come back to this forum?


*Points to sig* thats why


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I heard about that.


Oh, god. Now I must know...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I heard about that.


Wait, how did you hear about that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Oh, god. Now I must know...


pics were involved sent from LK.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, how did you hear about that?


You said something real quick and edited, but wasn't fast enough and I saw.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, how did you hear about that?


everyone knows, this is FAF. When did anyone not know something


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 8, 2010)

I believe if you don't care about a man sticking a penis in another man your probably more open to a 1/2 man 1/2 fox sticking a penis into a 1/2 woman 1/2 goat.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> pics were involved sent from LK.
> 
> You said something real quick and edited, but wasn't fast enough and I saw.


Not about what happened recently. I never posted about it on the forums and to protect his privacy I won't.

PROTIP: it's nothing sexual.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, i think they're talking about the old confrontation w/ HK and LK....I don't mind him tbh. (Keep in mind he was drunk....)


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not about what happened recently. I never posted about it on the forums and to protect his privacy I won't.
> 
> PROTIP: it's nothing sexual.


Ya be hiding something still


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, i think they're talking about the old confrontation w/ HK and LK....I don't mind him tbh. (Keep in mind he was drunk....)


...


Heckler & Koch said:


> PROTIP: it's nothing sexual.


...drunk+furry-sexual=does not compute


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, i think they're talking about the old confrontation w/ HK and LK....I don't mind him tbh. (Keep in mind he was drunk....)


Dude I don't fucking care! He scared the shit outa me man!



Crysix Corps said:


> Ya be hiding something still


Why yes, yes I am. And you'll never know.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

oh well, your loss. We actually barely had any sex related chat going on, mostly military <3 Then we got Cynical in there and it was gun nut heaven hehe.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> oh well, your loss. We actually barely had any sex related chat going on, mostly military <3 Then we got Cynical in there and it was gun nut heaven hehe.


You say it like I did something wrong...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> oh well, your loss. We actually barely had any sex related chat going on, mostly military <3 Then we got Cynical in there and it was gun nut heaven hehe.


oh shit
furry+drunk-sexual+Cynical=I don't like where this is going


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> oh shit
> furry+drunk-sexual+Cynical=I don't like where this is going


You shouldn't.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> oh shit
> furry+drunk-sexual+Cynical=I don't like where this is going


The way it is going is not what you expect.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey look at that I just mention "pics" and we now have 12 people looking at the thread... furries
And there goes Heckler, shows over folks


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey look at that I just mention "pics" and we now have 12 people looking at the thread... furries
> And there goes Heckler, shows over folks


wut


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey H&K, I haven't hit on you have I?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wut


At an earlier post where I said pics where involved it went from 3 people viewing the thread until when you said what actually happened wasn't sexual with 12 people viewing, then you left the thread for a minute and it dropped to 6 people and now you came back it's back up to 12.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At an earlier post where I said pics where involved it went from 3 people viewing the thread until when you said what actually happened wasn't sexual with 12 people viewing, then you left the thread for a minute and it dropped to 6 people and now you came back it's back up to 12.


It kinda creeps me out how obsessed some of these people are...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It kinda creeps me out how obsessed some of these people are...


furries: they wanna turn you gay and then rape you


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furries: they wanna turn you gay and then rape you


Nope. Never. I'm never turning gay you bastards!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope. Never. I'm never turning gay you bastards!



Hey lurkers that are gay, I gotta ask if you all make an active effort to try and turn people gay, which pretty much you do, by saying "try it, you never know you might like it" doesn't that contradict how you all say being gay isn't a choice?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Wait why are we the only ones posting if it's got so many viewers? Why are so many people lurking...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait why are we the only ones posting if it's got so many viewers? Why are so many people lurking...


Because they want to take us to the gay bar :V


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait why are we the only ones posting if it's got so many viewers? Why are so many people lurking...


I think they want the real story, which even I won't blurt.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

brb gotta eat


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I think they want the real story, which even I won't blurt.


Well they can piss off because I'm not posting it either.



CannonFodder said:


> Because they want to take us to the gay bar :V


I'M GUNNA SPEND ALL YO MONEY AT THE GAAAAAAAAAY BAR GAY BAR!


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay so many furries are gay... Soo the fuck what?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'M GUNNA SPEND ALL YO MONEY AT THE GAAAAAAAAAY BAR GAY BAR!


 
You know if you went to one you would have a good shot at taking a straight woman home. I've seen it happen quite a few times.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You know if you went to one you would have a good shot at taking a straight woman home. I've seen it happen quite a few times.



I'm not falling for your lies!



The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay so many furries are gay... Soo the fuck what?


Best post in the thread right here; very valuable!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ScrubWolf said:
> 
> 
> > You know if you went to one you would have a good shot at taking a straight woman home. I've seen it happen quite a few times.


 
Damn! I thought I might get you with that one


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

homosexuality and furryism spouts from bestiality... GAY bestiality...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 8, 2010)

The one fuckin' day, man. I was going to stop with FAF for little bit after I did my 2000th post, but of course this comes up the day I start.

I've come to the conclusion that gay and bi furries are just more open. They also tend to mix furry pride and gay pride. This is why you see furry pride with rainbows, like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Because they're the dumbass of dumbasses of the internet community, they view their homosexuality and furrydom as the same thing. Some have gotten to the point where they can't distinguish the two anymore. I have trolled furries for the past 2 1/2 years, and I have ran into too many who thought I was going after their sexuality. And it's not that they out number the rest, it's just they're the loudest. Also, 99% of these people are furry lifestylers, so you can't miss them. 

So pretty much they're the loud, obnoxious, which makes them standout.  

Now there is another story that involves Mark Merlino. From what I hear is he went around in the early 90's recruiting people from the gay community to get the numbers up in the fandom. Well apparently this had a horrible after effects that ruined the fandom. It started to become less clean and more sexualized, gay wise. Older members left and potential new were turned off. Fifteen years later voila! Neo-furrydom.

Fun Fact: They've become a huge embarrassment to the gay community. About three years ago, I think in 2007, a few gay fursuiters thought it would be a great idea to join a gay pride parade. LOL. They got beer bottles thrown at them by other gays who did not want them there. That should tell you something.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> homosexuality and furryism spouts from bestiality... GAY bestiality...


 
I guess that explains all the dog cock.....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> homosexuality and furryism spouts from bestiality... GAY bestiality...


Well that explains all the lovingly rendered dog penises...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Because they want to take us to the gay bar :V



hai thar...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay so many furries are gay... Soo the fuck what?


I don't care what sexuality someone is, my bestfriend a while back was bi to bad he moved, it just pisses me off when they try and make others gay, I've seen furry groups with the motto "leave no furry straight"


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Because they're the dumbass of dumbasses of the internet community, they view their homosexuality and furrydom as the same thing.Now there is another story that involves Mark Merlino. From what I hear is he went around in the early 90's recruiting people from the gay community to get the numbers up in the fandom. Well apparently this had a horrible after effects that ruined the fandom. It started to become less clean and more sexualized, gay wise. Older members left and potential new were turned off. Fifteen years later voila! Neo-furrydom.


That's what I keep on saying people, Mark Merlino caused it also there *is a difference *between sexuality and furrydom that very few furs understand.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that explains all the lovingly rendered dog penises...



it is true.

also lesbians.

lesbian sex. 
with dogs.

and um...

penis.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't care what sexuality someone is, my bestfriend a while back was bi to bad he moved, it just pisses me off when they try and make others gay, I've seen furry groups with the motto "leave no furry straight"


Well, they will fail with their outlandish goals as I have no intention of taking cocks up my ass and I'm too deep into this furry bullshit to just up and quit. >=[


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't care what sexuality someone is, my bestfriend a while back was bi to bad he moved, it just pisses me off when they try and make others gay, I've seen furry groups with the motto "leave no furry straight"


 
Awesome, they're acknowledging it's psychological. Woot!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, they will fail with their outlandish goals as I have no intention of taking cocks up my ass and I'm too deep into this furry bullshit to just up and quit. >=[


I agree, minus "Bullshit"... I rather like it. A lot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Awesome, they're acknowledging it's psychological. Woot!


inb4 bitchfest


Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, they will fail with their outlandish goals as I have no intention of taking cocks up my ass and I'm too deep into this furry bullshit to just up and quit. >=[


Actually the fandom is quickly becoming straight in about six years the percent of gays will be that of non-furs, they can't turn the newfurs gay fast enough.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Awesome, they're acknowledging it's psychological. Woot!



because nothings more awkward than a straight male in a giant animal costume advertising free sex.

it makes things better if they're gay.

then of course it's all fine and dandy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> inb4 bitchfest
> 
> Actually the fandom is quickly becoming straight in about six years the percent of gays will be that of non-furs, they can't turn the newfurs gay fast enough.



D: all the dogcock is making me straight...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: all the dogcock is making me straight...


yay!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually the fandom is quickly becoming straight in about six years the percent of gays will be that of non-furs, they can't turn the newfurs gay fast enough.


 
Oh come on, you can't turn someone gay. They're either gay or they're not.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: all the dogcock is making me straight...


Most of the newfurs have their mature content filter on therefore they don't see the dogcock.



Also for those of you just clicking on this thread, lemme summarize Mark Merlino is why there are so many gays and there is a difference between being gay and being furry.


ScrubWolf said:


> Oh come on, you can't turn someone gay. They're either gay or they're not.


Not according to most gay furries.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yay!



FUCK YOU HECKLING KROTCH- o wait.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Now there is another story that involves Mark Merlino. From what I hear is he went around in the early 90's recruiting people from the gay community to get the numbers up in the fandom. Well apparently this had a horrible after effects that ruined the fandom. It started to become less clean and more sexualized, gay wise. Older members left and potential new were turned off. Fifteen years later voila! Neo-furrydom.
> 
> Fun Fact: They've become a huge embarrassment to the gay community. About three years ago, I think in 2007, a few gay fursuiters thought it would be a great idea to join a gay pride parade. LOL. They got beer bottles thrown at them by other gays who did not want them there. That should tell you something.




FAF: My anti neofurrycon


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Oh come on, you can't turn someone gay. They're either gay or they're not.



yes you can.

trust me.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> FAF: My anti neofurrycon


 
When I'm here.



CannonFodder said:


> inb4 bitchfest


 
I say bring it, motherfucker.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes you can.
> 
> trust me.


Only if they are weak minded fools.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes you can.
> 
> trust me.


I've seen it happen *alot*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU HECKLING KROTCH- o wait.


  <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Best post in the thread right here; very valuable!


 I'm not kidding why the fuck should it matter?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'm not kidding why the fuck should it matter?


I donno, why do you care so much?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'm not kidding why the fuck should it matter?


Because the motto "leave no furry straight" is a mockery to gays and contradicts everything gays are trying to accomplish.

Also I'm off cause I gotta go somewhere


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen it happen *alot*


 
The only way that is possible is if the person that "turns gay" was in denial.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Because the motto "leave no furry straight" is a mockery to gays and contradicts everything gays are trying to accomplish.
> 
> Also I'm off cause I gotta go somewhere


Damnit don't go! I wanna see this furry "group" and smash their hopes and dreams!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

I've seen many "straight" people turn "gay".

then again I believe you can sleep with someone and not be gay/straight.


----------



## rogarr (Feb 8, 2010)

Gawd I love this forum! So off topic its hilarious. ^^

It's always the same 4 people posting, too! :O


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

rogarr said:


> Gawd I love this forum! So off topic its hilarious. ^^
> 
> It's always the same 4 people posting, too! :O


And those 4 that post only stay on topic for, like 3 posts, then just start conversing... I know this, because I'm an offender... >_>


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I've seen many "straight" people turn "gay".
> 
> then again I believe you can sleep with someone and not be gay/straight.


 
There is that whole spectrum theory....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> There is that whole spectrum theory....



Hah, Yeah there's a whole spectrum of people on the FAF but only the homosexuals are in the visible spectrum


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I've seen many "straight" people turn "gay".
> 
> then again I believe you can sleep with someone and not be gay/straight.


Well I sure as hell won't be turning and sleeping with men.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damnit don't go! I wanna see this furry "group" and smash their hopes and dreams!


And I'm back, also it's pretty common for gay furry groups to have mottos similar.


ScrubWolf said:


> The only way that is possible is if the person that "turns gay" was in denial.


Lemme put it this was we have some where around 130 thousand people in the fandom there is no way out of those 130,000 people seventy six thousand seven hundred were in the closet cause I call bullshit, I do think homosexuality or bisexuality is *not *a choice but the only logical explanation that explains so many gays and bi people in the fandom is an active and deliberate attempt to turn people gay from the majority of furries unable to understand the difference between being furry and their own sexuality.

tl;dr Damn it people furry is not a sexuality.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> tl;dr Damn it people furry is not a sexuality.


True.

It's a fandom, or a fetish, depending on the individual.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme put it this was we have some where around 130 thousand people in the fandom there is no way out of those 130,000 people seventy six thousand seven hundred were in the closet cause I call bullshit, I do think homosexuality or bisexuality is *not *a choice but the only logical explanation that explains so many gays and bi people in the fandom is an active and deliberate attempt to turn people gay from the majority of furries unable to understand the difference between being furry and their own sexuality.


 
That's not exactly what I was saying. I know 76K people weren't all in the closet. I'm just saying that the people that are _turned_ gay were already gay and in denial. I didn't have an explaination for why there seems to be so many gay and bi people in the fandom. I was just refering to the conversion process.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know, it's a mystery. 

I like it though, used to hate gays, now i love them.  Yay!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I don't know, it's a mystery.
> 
> I like it though, used to hate gays, now i love them. funnnn


 
What made you change your mind?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> What made you change your mind?


Surprise buttsex!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I don't know, it's a mystery.
> 
> I like it though, used to hate gays, now i love them.  Yay!




No one can resist me!  <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No one can resist me!  <3


I can.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't.


Fix'd


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fix'd


Nope. I am not gay, therefore I can resist doing you.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No one can resist me!  <3


True. As proof, your full-sized avi is the wallpaper on my acct on my friend's PS3 ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's not exactly what I was saying. I know 76K people weren't all in the closet. I'm just saying that the people that are _turned_ gay were already gay and in denial. I didn't have an explaination for why there seems to be so many gay and bi people in the fandom. I was just refering to the conversion process.


Mark Merlino, look him up, cause he really really fucked up.
*calms down for a moment*
What I am saying is it really pisses me off how the majority of the gays in the fandom treat it as a choice, I do get the part about gays and bi in the closet.  The thing is every time without fail when someone says they're straight the next comment will be "wanna yiff, you might like it"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> True. As proof, your full-sized avi is the wallpaper on my acct on my friend's PS3 ^_^



Is it really that "Oh Murr" to you hehe


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Mark Merlino, look him up, cause he really really fucked up.
> *calms down for a moment*
> What I am saying is it really pisses me off how the majority of the gays in the fandom treat it as a choice, I do get the part about gays and bi in the closet.  The thing is every time without fail when someone says they're straight the next comment will be "wanna yiff, you might like it"


I'm straight.

Wait for it.... wait for it...


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Mark Merlino, look him up, cause he really really fucked up.
> *calms down for a moment*
> What I am saying is it really pisses me off how the majority of the gays in the fandom treat it as a choice, I do get the part about gays and bi in the closet.  The thing is every time without fail when someone says they're straight the next comment will be "wanna yiff, you might like it"


That's weird. The last time I said that being gay was a choice on the forums I got majorly flamed.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> What made you change your mind?


I'm going to say... you ^-^.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Mark Merlino, look him up, cause he really really fucked up.
> *calms down for a moment*
> What I am saying is it really pisses me off how the majority of the gays in the fandom treat it as a choice, I do get the part about gays and bi in the closet. The thing is every time without fail when someone says they're straight the next comment will be "wanna yiff, you might like it"


 
I'll look him up. Ok, I see where your going with this. I agree with you there; it most certainly isn't a choice. It amazes me how many people in and out of the fandom believe that it is a choice.



footfoe said:


> I'm going to say... you ^-^.


 
Really? And why is that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm straight.
> 
> Wait for it.... wait for it...


You've already been hit on enough.


Rsyk said:


> That's weird. The last time I said that being gay was a choice on the forums I got majorly flamed.


I know, what I'm saying is they treat it as a choice while saying it isn't.
There is a good reason why the gay community hates gay furries, don't ever show up in a pride walk in a fursuit, well unless you're a masochist.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know, what I'm saying is they treat it as a choice while saying it isn't.


Meh. I just think that the common mindset is that it's not always conscience. So, they say it's not a choice, but always assume that if you try being gay you'll like it. 
Although, I've yet to see many pushy gay furs either. Or, at least ones that seem to be serious about it.

Are you implying that I'll be taking part in pride parades? :V


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Meh. I just think that the common mindset is that it's not always conscience. So, they say it's not a choice, but always assume that if you try being gay you'll like it.
> Although, I've yet to see many pushy gay furs either. Or, at least ones that seem to be serious about it.
> 
> Are you implying that I'll be taking part in pride parades? :V


 
Have you seen many pushy non-furry gays?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Although, I've yet to see many pushy gay furs either. Or, at least ones that seem to be serious about it.
> 
> Are you implying that I'll be taking part in pride parades? :V


Just ask Heckler about LonelyKitsune, LK has failed, Heckler is straight and LK is now stalking him cause he wants him.
Being in a fursuit in a pride parade is dangerous cause gays *hate *gayfurs and will beat the shit out of someone if they have a fursuit.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anyone solved the mystery yet?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Has anyone solved the mystery yet?


Yes it has been solved but nobody is willing to accept it, it's cause Mark Merlino advertised Confurence in a local gay magazine in the 90's..


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Have you seen many pushy non-furry gays?


Oh god...
More than I can count.



CannonFodder said:


> Just ask Heckler about LonelyKitsune, LK has failed, Heckler is straight and LK is now stalking him cause he wants him.
> Being in a fursuit in a pride parade is dangerous cause gays *hate *gayfurs and will beat the shit out of someone if they have a fursuit.


Haha...
I still think it's weird. Most of the pushy gays I know are not furries.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 8, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Has anyone solved the mystery yet?


Too much dick and not enough poontang.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

Personally I don't like the term furry to describe myself and I am pansexual not homosexual. that is all. -vanishes-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

This just in: FAF still wants me to be gay...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This just in: FAF still wants me to be gay...


It's okay, just let it happen.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This just in: FAF still wants me to be gay...


 
*shock and awe* You just need to get some action from a lady and maybe people will leave you alone.


In other news: my eyes are burning from the RP that took place in the "becoming a furry" thread or whatever. I may never recover.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> *shock and awe* You just need to get some action from a lady and maybe people will leave you alone.
> 
> 
> In other news: my eyes are burning from the RP that took place in the "becoming a furry" thread or whatever. I may never recover.


 
Almost 200 posts of RP; epic


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> *shock and awe* You just need to get some action from a lady and maybe people will leave you alone.
> 
> 
> In other news: my eyes are burning from the RP that took place in the "becoming a furry" thread or whatever. I may never recover.


That was hilarious. Zrcalo is awesome for derailing it into that. The gay sex however was not awesome...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Almost 200 posts of RP; epic


 
I nearly refunded my dinner


Heckler & Koch said:


> That was hilarious. Zrcalo is awesome for derailing it into that. The gay sex however was not awesome...


 
Your guys' RP was hilarious. However scrubwolf and scotty: I want my money back.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That was hilarious. Zrcalo is awesome for derailing it into that. The gay sex however was not awesome...


yes it was


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I nearly refunded my dinner
> 
> 
> Your guys' RP was hilarious. However scrubwolf and scotty: I want my money back.


Yeah I just kinda ignored that...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I nearly refunded my dinner
> 
> 
> Your guys' RP was hilarious. However scrubwolf and scotty: I want my money back.


 
In all fairness I was trying to see how far the thread would go. No refunds


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That was hilarious. Zrcalo is awesome for derailing it into that. The gay sex however was not awesome...


Your sig is love.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah I just kinda ignored that...


 
well I am in desperate need of eyeball bleach.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> well I am in desperate need of eyeball bleach.


 
*hands you bottle of Visine*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> In all fairness I was trying to see how far the thread would go. No refunds


 
In all fairness I clicked that thread not knowing what I was gonna see and the first thing I view is you plunging into scotty. If I had a gag reflex I would have activated it to spare myself the dry heaving.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Personally I don't like the term furry to describe myself and I am pansexual not homosexual. that is all. -vanishes-


ugh not again furry=/=sexuality


KylieIsACannibal said:


> In all fairness I clicked that thread not knowing what I was gonna see and the first thing I view is you plunging into scotty. If I had a gag reflex I would have activated it to spare myself the dry heaving.


Wait what thread was this?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ugh not again furry=/=sexuality
> 
> Wait what thread was this?


 
Sweetie, I was referring to the title of the thread. I don't like calling myself a furry and it has nothing to do with my sexuality.

the "becoming a furry" thread.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sweetie, I was referring to the title of the thread. I don't like calling myself a furry and it has nothing to do with my sexuality.
> 
> the "becoming a furry" thread.


Oh


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

Tonight on FurAffinity Forums I will bitch and moan about my cold hands while simultaneously eating ice cream.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Should I stay up and wait for my copy of Bioshock 2 to unlock on steam and then proceed to stay up playing it all night, or go to bed and be responsible?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

Bioshock. Big sister wouldn't want you to leave.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> In all fairness I clicked that thread not knowing what I was gonna see and the first thing I view is you plunging into scotty. If I had a gag reflex I would have activated it to spare myself the dry heaving.


LoL What!? Guess I missed that one. I gotta agree with scrubers on the denial vs. changing topic... and that it's better to plunge I guess.:grin:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Should I stay up and wait for my copy of Bioshock 2 to unlock on steam and then proceed to stay up playing it all night, or go to bed and be responsible?



fap to dog porn.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> LoL What!? Guess I missed that one. I gotta agree with scrubers on the denial vs. changing topic... and that it's better to plunge I guess.:grin:


 
Right because if you want to change a topic pretending to buttfuck a dogman is the logical way to do so.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> fap to dog porn.


That's one of the things I was going to do to keep me up while it DLs. I prefer fox porn anyways.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> LoL What!? Guess I missed that one. I gotta agree with scrubers on the denial vs. changing topic... and that it's better to plunge I guess.:grin:


 
If you want to read it, it's the Becoming a Furry thread. The debauchery starts around post 127 and devolves from there


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Bioshock. Big sister wouldn't want you to leave.



lol so kylie still exists! i guess i post in different areas lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol so kylie still exists! i guess i post in different areas lol


 
she's alive and well. Well, not _well_, but she's alive.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> she's alive and well. Well, not _well_, but she's alive.



lol we'll never know for sure, you might be dead and someone hacked your account


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol we'll never know for sure, you might be dead and someone hacked your account


 I doubt it. you'd know. the hacker would be interesting


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Who would have thought homosexuals could be soooo..... charming meow


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> fap to dog porn.


That's a given.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> If you want to read it, it's the Becoming a Furry thread. The debauchery starts around post 127 and devolves from there



XP *high fives*


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I doubt it. you'd know. the hacker would be interesting



its true, nobody can pretend to be you


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Who would have thought homosexuals could be soooo..... charming meow


GO AWAY >=[


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GO AWAY >=[



heeeeerree kitty kitty kitty......


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GO AWAY >=[


how mean


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> how mean


I don't want you to make me _the gay!_


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't want you to make me _the gay!_



QUICK KROTCH, run away before you catch the gay virus.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GO AWAY >=[


your avatar is murry can i yiff it


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> QUICK KROTCH, run away before you catch the gay virus.


OH NOES! RUN AWAY RUN AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! D=


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> your avatar is murry can i yiff it


Yes you can.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes you can.


Yes WE can. ;D


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Yes WE can. ;D


...I hate you now for that quote. :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...I hate you now for that quote. :V



SHHHUUUUNNN~!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...I hate you now for that quote. :V


It's CHANGE!!!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> It's CHANGE!!!



CHANGE IS COMMING! to the shelter!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> CHANGE IS COMMING! to the shelter!


Oh god, what did I do to deserve this.
>God: Because you blocked me on facebook


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, what did I do to deserve this.
> >God: Because you blocked me on facebook



lol yay!  i have jesus chrisht(sp error on purpose) as a friend, he's a cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

fun fact: my tits are sparkling because of the shower gel I used. -leaves-


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> fun fact: my tits are sparkling because of the shower gel I used. -leaves-


and now you know and knowing is half the battle *G.I. JOE!*


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol yay!  i have jesus chrisht*(sp error on purpose)* as a friend


Why, is he afraid of copyright infringement?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> fun fact: my tits are sparkling because of the shower gel I used. -leaves-



*letting imagination roam* ....kylie sparkletits.....


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why, is he afraid of copyright infringement?



nah, some impostor took the name jesus christ, so he decided to legally change his last name(big G approved) and now hangs out with us at raves


----------



## MathiasLupen (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey ratte where's that headdesk pic you have, cuz now is a great time for it


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> *letting imagination roam* ....kylie sparkletits.....


 
It looks like what'd happen after a shower if a fairy gave you a pearl necklace and it dripped.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> and now you know and knowing is half the battle *G.I. JOE!*


It looks like some retardism has attacked!
All those unfunny memes :O
Gi joe and Phoneix Wrong.
Ci rno


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It looks like what'd happen after a shower if a fairy gave you a pearl necklace and it dripped.



i came


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

aww my buzz is wearing off, suddenly i'm not as into queers anymore, mysterious!

So many curious things in the world


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

You guys are nasty.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You guys are nasty.



you are suprised?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You guys are nasty.


If we aren't then we're not doing our job.


footfoe said:


> aww my buzz is wearing off, suddenly i'm not as into queers anymore, mysterious!
> 
> So many curious things in the world


Wow so you're only gay when you're drunk?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If we aren't then we're not doing our job.
> 
> Wow so you're only gay when you're drunk?


I thought this was a common thing :\ o dear


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If we aren't then we're not doing our job.
> 
> Wow so you're only gay when you're drunk?


*Craig Ferguson just made that same joke on TV a couple minutes ago. 
*


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> *Craig Ferguson just made that same joke on TV a couple minutes ago. *


 
Craig Ferguson is the fuckin' man!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Craig Ferguson is the fuckin' man!


He's not funny. At all.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He's not funny. At all.


when the show started he was hilarious now not so much.

Mysteries!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

(incoming team america reference)
Everyone has GAY!
GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY!
Everyone has GAY!
And so this is the end of our story and everyone is gay.  It took from me my best friend.  My only true pal, my bright star.  Well I'm going to march on Washington.  Lead the fight and charge the brigades.  There's a hero inside of all of us.  I'll make them see everyone has gay.  My father!  My sister!  My uncle and my cousin and her best friend.  The gays and the straights and the white and the s******.*(oh shit I just realized that was a racial slur)*
Everyone has GAY!
My Grandma and my dog 'ol blue.  The pope has got it and so do you.  C'mon everybody we got quilting to do.  We gotta break down these barricades, everyone has GAY!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> (incoming team america reference)
> Everyone has GAY!
> GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY!
> Everyone has GAY!
> ...


 
I love that movie. It had the best puke scene of all time too


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay so.. 

I found out I may be bicurious. But I'm not no faggot! ;~;


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> (incoming team america reference)
> Everyone has GAY!
> GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY! GAY!
> Everyone has GAY!
> ...



wtf?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Okay so..
> 
> I found out I may be bicurious. But I'm not no faggot! ;~;


Take the Kinsey scale test.


MeadowTheDragon said:


> wtf?


The censored out part is a rasist term and I didn't realize it fast enough.


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Okay so..
> 
> I found out I may be bicurious. But I'm not no faggot! ;~;


 
Welcome to the fandom.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Okay so..
> 
> I found out I may be bicurious. But I'm not no faggot! ;~;


 
There's an awful lot of sparkle in that avi


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

I may like gripping hard things, but that doesn't make me gay!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I may like gripping hard things, but that doesn't make me gay!


You all need to take the Kinsey scale test.
Nothings funnier than the denial when a gay or bi guy finds out he's actually straight because of the test.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You all need to take the Kinsey scale test.


what is this test?!

link or it diddn't happen


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You all need to take the Kinsey scale test.
> Nothings funnier than the denial when a gay or bi guy finds out he's actually straight because of the test.


Is beating it to gay porn gay?

Cause I've been doing it for 9 months now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> what is this test?!
> 
> link or it diddn't happen


Kinsey scale test=gay test

I've actually seen a gay guy score a 0(mega-straight) and he flipped the fuck out and tried to get the shrink fired for discrimination.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Is beating it to gay porn gay?


Is fanticicing about your male friends gay??


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Is fanticicing about your male friends gay??


Hell yeah man.

 You pussy


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Is beating it to gay porn gay?
> 
> Cause I've been doing it for 9 months now.


 
Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Hell yeah man.
> 
> You pussy


OOOHH so the straight thing to do would be to pinn them against the wall andddd do various things.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why yes, yes it is.


NUH UH. It's not gay if you aren't receiving. 

 Wait, what?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm logging off for the night

Also everyone look up "Mark Merlino" he is the single biggest douchebag the fandom ever or will ever have.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> NUH UH. It's not gay if you aren't receiving.
> 
> Wait, what?


 
I suppose that depends on what your receiving......

Uh, no, wait, that's not quite right; it's gay either way


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm logging off for the night
> 
> Also everyone look up "Mark Merlino" he is the single biggest douchebag the fandom ever or will ever have.


Later shark man. =D
__________________________________

So as I was saying, I think it goes like this..

Fantasizing=/= Gay
First time irl= experimenting
2nd time= you're just curious
3+ = You fuckin fag.

Also, I lied a little. I've looked at the gay stuff for 2 years. 
Don't judge me D:


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Later shark man. =D
> __________________________________
> 
> So as I was saying, I think it goes like this..
> ...


 

Having done each of these things listed I must say:

Fantasizing = Curious
Firt time irl = experimenting
Second Time+ = gay

2 years huh? I will assume your being serious and will withhold my comment.

EDIT: This is just my personal opinion: doing it online (yiffing or what ever you want to call it) = experimenting, unless you do it a lot then it = gay.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

THe signs

My favorite color is pink
Name of my last crush: David
Multitude of female qualities
deathly afraid of girls
Just did some gay role-playing

I'm just going to ignore all those!  FUCK HONESTY!!


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> _Fantasizing = Curious_


I'm glad we agree~
*pounces and pins against a wall*

I'm more curious than curious george bitches.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> THe signs
> 
> My favorite color is pink
> Name of my last crush: David
> ...


hehehe wasnt it fun? XD HAHA


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> hehehe wasnt it fun? XD HAHA


maybe 
but i'm not for sure bisexual yet sooo don't get hopes up.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> maybe
> but i'm not for sure bisexual yet sooo don't get hopes up.


 fine then : P lol


----------



## TDK (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> maybe
> but i'm not for sure bisexual yet sooo don't get hopes up.



Lmao, your keeping a lot of people on their toes over that.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

TDK said:


> Lmao, your keeping a lot of people on their toes over that.


How did the universe begin?
What is the meaning of life?
What is one divided by zero?
Is footfoe straight or not???

Mysteries!!!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> How did the universe begin?
> What is the meaning of life?
> What is one divided by zero?
> Is footfoe straight or not???
> ...


 hahaha really im kinda hoping ur bi lol... but really doesnt mater if u are or not cuz we could still be friends ^_^ i might rape u a few times but u know what ever XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Furies, always raping things.


----------



## Bando (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Furies, always raping things.



This is why i have so many guns :3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Furies, always raping things.


 lol its o fun tho  haha jk


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is why i have so many guns :3


I just use my animal instincts which say one of two things

"Submit! submit!! you know you want it" or "KILL KILL KILL!!!!!! BLOOOODDD!!! AHAHAHAHAHA" 

Both lead to fun ^-^

No rape is wrong.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I just use my animal instincts which say one of two things
> 
> "Submit! submit!! you know you want it" or "KILL KILL KILL!!!!!! BLOOOODDD!!! AHAHAHAHAHA"
> 
> ...


  fixed... lol jk i know i would never rape you


----------



## Bando (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No rape is wrong.


This is a case where a comma could save you jail time


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 9, 2010)

you guys still goin on about this?

*MANY FURRIES ARE GAY.
MANY FURRIES ARE SEXUALY DEVIANT.
MANY FURRIES ARE ASPIES.
MANY FURRIES ARE OBESE.
*
AND I ASK YOU THIS:
*WHY THE FUCK DOES IT EVEN MATTER?*


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is a case where a comma could save you jail time


the comma button gets stuck ever once in a while.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> fixed... lol jk i know i would never rape you


as if you could bro, i gotz my animal instincts


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> as if you could bro, i gotz my animal instincts


 haha very true


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not goin to lie...I would rape me..


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm not goin to lie...I would rape me..


 i might rape u too....XD jk


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 9, 2010)

AW fuck man you guys ignoring my blatant scream out against the exploration of the trivial?


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i might rape u too....XD jk


 
I wouldn't mind.



The Drunken Ace said:


> AW fuck man you guys ignoring my blatant scream out against the exploration of the trivial?


 
I'm sorry i'll listen more intently the next time you try and converse with us.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Drinking, makes me gayer, would it also make me staighter?  

This is interesting, i must go to school buzzed one day.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Drinking, makes me gayer, would it also make me staighter?
> 
> This is interesting, i must go to school buzzed one day.


 haha that would be funneh.. i did that once


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 9, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm sorry i'll listen more intently the next time you try and converse with us.


  DAMMIT I thought forums where palces to scream your opinions and hope someone replies to them. :-?


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

I did reply to you though.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> haha that would be funneh.. i did that once


I wondering how to hid the smell on my breath.  

I feel like i'd come home with two girlfriends, a boyfriend, and a scandalous relationship with a teacher.  you know or a suspension.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 9, 2010)

leon said:


> I did reply to you though.


Indeed you did. Now MR Ace needs to sober up. BYE


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

Well good luck with that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Ahhh, another day, and I'm still not turned gay by furries...

If only Bioshock 2 would FUCKING DOWNLOAD FASTER GOD DAMN YOU STEAM


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ahhh, another day, and I'm still not turned gay by furries...
> 
> If only Bioshock 2 would FUCKING DOWNLOAD FASTER GOD DAMN YOU STEAM


screw bioshock 2 I'm spawn camping on Global agenda


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> screw bioshock 2 I'm spawn camping on Global agenda


Would you kindly go suck a chode >=[


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Would you kindly go suck a chode >=[


awww did my opinion anger youse =3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> awww did my opinion anger youse =3


No, but it did arouse me. Wanna yiff?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

-sigh-


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -sigh-


is that a sexy sigh?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Totally. It's the kind of sigh you let out when you want dick in your mouth.

Wait. What?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Dicks.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Totally. It's the kind of sigh you let out when you want dick in your mouth.
> 
> Wait. What?


Oh that kind of sigh, wait what.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 9, 2010)

-sigh-  Don't even think about it. I'm just exhaling.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, but it did arouse me. Wanna yiff?


I dont do such a thing why thank you =3, then again this isnt yiffs- I mean Sofurry


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I dont do such a thing why thank you =3, then again this isnt yiffs- I mean Sofurry


Why don't you yiff? I want sum giant dragon titties.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why don't you yiff? I want sum giant dragon titties.


cause I'm part of the 10-20% that dont do that


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 9, 2010)

* 	 Furryism? WTF this is a religion now?!?!
*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> *      Furryism? WTF this is a religion now?!?!
> *



Well a good chunk of Furries are nonreligious so maybe it has been adopted as a new religion....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause I'm part of the 10-20% that dont do that


Well looks like I'm gunna haveta rape me sum dragon titties then.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well a good chunk of Furries are nonreligious so maybe it has been adopted as a new religion....




All hail the Throbbing Fox-Phallus



Crysix Corps said:


> cause I'm part of the 10-20% that dont do that



Funny how they always say that, then the scandalizing yiff-logs appear and before you know it there's a gigantic shitstorm and someone ends up LEAVING THE FANDUMB FOR-EVA.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> All hail the Throbbing Fox-Phallus



All hail Helghan!
*Starts chanting* "We are the Helghast!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> *      Furryism? WTF this is a religion now?!?!
> *


The way most furries now treat you can call it one, they also thing it's a sexuality.

Lemme put it this way I'm a lifestylier(not spiritual definiton of it though) and even I realize that it's not.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 9, 2010)

The thread already started to derail... *Disappointed puppy face*



Ravefox_twi said:


> *Furryism? WTF this is a religion now?!?!
> *



ISM doesn't necesarilly mean a religion, it can also mean a trend or a school.

But, yeah. What CannonFodder said, safe for the lifestylist part.



CannonFodder said:


> I did answer it, it's because Mark Merlino the ex-conchair for the now gone Confurence paid for ads in a local gay magazine and advertised the con in a MUCK, if you don't believe me the convention went so far to shit the other people who ran it threw him out(metaphorically).



So the "furry=gay" stereotype originated because of a guy taking tolerance too far?! Oh the irony! *Facepaw*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> The thread already started to derail... *Disappointed puppy face*



I keep trying to keep it on topic but nobody is accepting how badly Mark Merlino screwed up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ahhh, another day, and I'm still not turned gay by furries...
> 
> If only Bioshock 2 would FUCKING DOWNLOAD FASTER GOD DAMN YOU STEAM


 
your avatar looks gay :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> your avatar looks gay :V


He's just awesome face.

I can actually make that face irl, it looks stupid though in real life.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

im starting to think im the only real gay guy here. *sobs quietly*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im starting to think im the only real gay guy here. *sobs quietly*


 
boo hoo?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im starting to think im the only real gay guy here. *sobs quietly*



hahhaha...

no such thing as a straight furry.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hahhaha...
> 
> no such thing as a straight furry.


I'm pretty much straight... I think?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hahhaha...
> 
> no such thing as a straight furry.


I am a straight furry...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am a straight furry...


*gives a pat on the back* Yeah, just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *gives a pat on the back* Yeah, just keep telling yourself that.


WHY DO FURRIES ALWAYS TRY TO TURN ME GAY RAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a pretty gay thread...

Damn, I need to stop coming to the den.
I'm going back to the R&R.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY DO FURRIES ALWAYS TRY TO TURN ME GAY RAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGG



YOU FAGGOT.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> This is a pretty gay thread...
> 
> Damn, I need to stop coming to the den.
> I'm going back to the R&R.


God damn that thing you use as an avatar is so fucking gay. I HATE YOU FINAL FANTASY


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY DO FURRIES ALWAYS TRY TO TURN ME GAY RAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGG


Jesus! I was joking! I'm still straight, even if only on my "human side"... I'll NEVER take cock upda ass IRL. No, NO.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY DO FURRIES ALWAYS TRY TO TURN ME GAY RAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGG



we arnt *trying* anything... lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Jesus! I was joking! I'm still straight, even if only on my "human side"... I'll NEVER take cock upda ass IRL. No, NO.



ya... you might like it to much. JK, dont hurt me!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn that thing you use as an avatar is so fucking gay. I HATE YOU FINAL FANTASY


Moogles are not gay...
I've seen female ones, in FF 11. I think. It's kinda hard to tell.

I've been looking for a new one. But I fail at art, so I can't draw anything. And I'm still not sure about what my sona's are gonna be, so I've got no angle for that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Moogles are not gay...
> I've seen female ones, in FF 11. I think. It's kinda hard to tell.
> 
> I've been looking for a new one. But I fail at art, so I can't draw anything. And I'm still not sure about what my sona's are gonna be, so I've got no angle for that.


No, they're gay. Little furry humans with giant red puffballs coming off their heads is fucking retarded.



LonelyKitsune said:


> we arnt *trying* anything... lol



Obviously you are. >=[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Poor H&K


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

We're just trying to help him fit in is all <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Poor H&K


Well to top things off the thing I ordered a week ago (and paid extra money for faster shipping btw) was supposed to be delivered today, but since it started snowing AGAIN they never dropped it off. It was supposed to be here in 3 days, not over a fucking week -_-

Oh and Bioshock 2 isn't done DLing yet.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya... you might like it to much. JK, dont hurt me!


I won't hurt you ever... Are you saying I'll like it upda ass? Hell, you never know... I hate the thought of it, though.........


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I won't hurt you ever... Are you saying I'll like it upda ass? Hell, you never know... I hate the thought of it, though.........



Either in denial or it's not the right choice at this point. Just wait til you gain a few years under the belt and you'll know for sure. Don't rush into anything during your true youth.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Either in denial or it's not the right choice at this point. Just wait til you gain a few years under the belt and you'll know for sure. Don't rush into anything during your true youth.


I love how the your first reaction to someone not liking the thought of a cock in their ass is "DENIAL!"

Hurrrr stereotypical furries durrr :v


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Either in denial or it's not the right choice at this point. Just wait til you gain a few years under the belt and you'll know for sure. Don't rush into anything during your true youth.


Good advice, though you're almost too late... I have a friend that's my age that wants me baaaaad. And frankly, I don't mind. Yet.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how the your first reaction to someone not liking the thought of a cock in their ass is "DENIAL!"
> 
> Hurrrr stereotypical furries durrr :v




Well he seems an awful lot like me and I'm going for it so I'm just saying...maybe I shouldn't of used denial though as I get what you mean :-?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well to top things off the thing I ordered a week ago (and paid extra money for faster shipping btw) was supposed to be delivered today, but since it started snowing AGAIN they never dropped it off. It was supposed to be here in 3 days, not over a fucking week -_-
> 
> Oh and Bioshock 2 isn't done DLing yet.


 
D: I'm sorry  I still haven't played bioshock -shame-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> D: I'm sorry  I still haven't played bioshock -shame-


Bioshock 1 was fucking awesome. Apparently 2 is more of the same, but it's still good.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bioshock 1 was fucking awesome. Apparently 2 is more of the same, but it's still good.




I heard Fallout 3 is supposed to be a lot like Bioshock...I highly suggest you purchase Fallout 3 GoTY (Game of the Year) if possible as it includes $50 in addons plus the game for like $40....It's amazingly fun as I have it on the PS3.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Moogles are not gay...
> I've seen female ones, in FF 11.


There are female moogles, just ask rule34


Scotty1700 said:


> Either in denial or it's not the right choice at this point. Just wait til you gain a few years under the belt and you'll know for sure. Don't rush into anything during your true youth.


Some people just don't like dog cock in their ass :V
You know I so wanna see what would happen if everyone in the fandom took the Kinsey scale test, shit would hit the fan more than a furry with a scat fetish.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how the your first reaction to someone not liking the thought of a cock in their ass is "DENIAL!"


It's Scotty, what do expect he shits rainbows.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There are female moogles, just ask rule34
> 
> Some people just don't like dog cock in their ass :V
> You know I so wanna see what would happen if everyone in the fandom took the Kinsey scale test, shit would hit the fan more than a furry with a scat fetish.
> ...


What is this Kinsey scale test.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bioshock 1 was fucking awesome. Apparently 2 is more of the same, but it's still good.


 
I just can't be arsed to buy it, so I have to wait until my local gaming place gets it.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Either in denial or it's not the right choice at this point. Just wait til you gain a few years under the belt and you'll know for sure. Don't rush into anything during your true youth.



ya you might want to wait... for me, i knew when i was in highschool, but was in denial untill i was 20. you might be all straight and are just a little curious.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Bioshock 1 was fucking awesome. Apparently 2 is more of the same, but it's still good.



^this... bioshock *was* fucking awesome!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What is this Kinsey scale test.


Basically the gay test, even if you claim to be straight or claim to be gay or whatever and the survey says you're not then your not.


----------



## Revy (Feb 9, 2010)

being furry and being gay has no correlation

just stop now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There are female moogles, just ask rule34
> 
> Some people just don't like dog cock in their ass :V
> You know I so wanna see what would happen if everyone in the fandom took the Kinsey scale test, shit would hit the fan more than a furry with a scat fetish.
> ...


*LMAO! He's so true!

Dude, like 3 minutes later and I'm still laughing!
*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Basically the gay test, even if you claim to be straight or claim to be gay or whatever and the survey says you're not then your not.


I took a simple one, and it said I was neutral... That I ranked a 3 or something...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Basically the gay test, even if you claim to be straight or claim to be gay or whatever and the survey says you're not then your not.


How do they test you? shove a dildo in your ass?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> your avatar looks gay :V


I lol'd


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *LMAO! He's so true!*


Well aren't you feeling fabulous.

Also people
http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php
Quick kinsey scale test, not as a detailed as ones psychiatrists give but tells you if you're straight/bi/gay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I took a simple one, and it said I was neutral... That I ranked a 3 or something...


Congrats you're straight.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How do they test you? shove a dildo in your ass?



i think i would pass as gay then... ROFLOL


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well aren't you feeling fabulous.
> 
> Also people
> http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php
> Quick kinsey scale test, not as a detailed as ones psychiatrists give but tells you if you're straight/bi/gay.




OMG, I'm like TOTALLY feeling fabulous! 

Wow, That's very unnatural of me....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well aren't you feeling fabulous.
> 
> Also people
> http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php
> Quick kinsey scale test, not as a detailed as ones psychiatrists give but tells you if you're straight/bi/gay.


YAY LET'S TAKE IT!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OMG, I'm like TOTALLY feeling fabulous!
> 
> Wow, That's very unnatural of me....


Wow *lolgasms*


Heckler & Koch said:


> YAY LET'S TAKE IT!


Tell us what you get.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

It says I'm bi -eyeroll- Nooo shit.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

You Scored as *KINSEY two*

TWO: You're just deep enough into hetero world that you MIGHT not notice your same-sex desires

OOOO cool.  There should be a question asking if you're a furry, which would make the results more gay.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

You Scored as *KINSEY three*:  Well, you're bi. Have fun playing for BOTH sides 

I knew it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

ZERO: You are as straight as an arrow! A sexually repressed arrow...

wut


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You Scored as *KINSEY two*
> 
> TWO: You're just deep enough into hetero world that you MIGHT not notice your same-sex desires
> 
> OOOO cool.  There should be a question asking if you're a furry, which would make the results more gay.


But you're still straight.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that's startling...I apparently don't shit rainbows anymore guys..

It marked me down as KINSEY one.....which on wikipedia it says
"Predominantly heterosexual, only incidentally homosexual"

On the actual website it says:
"well, your closet door is a bit open... but you may live life not knowing you're in the closet. (hint: its dark)"


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You Scored as *KINSEY three*:  Well, you're bi. Have fun playing for BOTH sides
> 
> I knew it.



oh... murr


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh... murr


<3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, that's startling...I apparently don't shit rainbows anymore guys..
> 
> It marked me down as KINSEY one.....which on wikipedia it says
> "Predominantly heterosexual, only incidentally homosexual"
> ...


HOLY SHIT YOU'RE STRAIGHT?!!! WTF?!!!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> HOLY SHIT YOU'RE STRAIGHT?!!! WTF?!!!


 
WHAT THE BALLS. Can it be?!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Well after a checking wikimapediaz it says that 0 means you are 100% straight...

*FUCK.

YOU.

HATAZ.*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well after a checking wikimapediaz it says that 0 means you are 100% straight...
> 
> *FUCK.
> 
> ...


Good for you.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But you're still straight.


it appears so.

Gwahahaha!  TAKE THAT MIDDLE SCHOOL BULLIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> WHAT THE BALLS. Can it be?!


The Kinsey scale test doesn't lie, *he's straight!*
*shits self*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The Kinsey scale test doesn't lie, *he's straight!*
> *shits self*



Yeah!, I'm looking for another one to compare results ATM, I'll post a link once I find a good one.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The Kinsey scale test doesn't lie, *he's straight!*
> *shits self*


Well it did say situation homosexuality. And most furries are gay men...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The Kinsey scale test doesn't lie, *he's straight!*
> *shits self*



say it isnt so!!! 

OH! and ya... here
You Scored as KINSEY five
FIVE: well, you're "playing for the other team," but it doesn't mean you've left the heterosexual game.

well, well... no shit!!!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well it did say situation homosexuality. And most furries are gay men...


 
That's true....-shoves lonelykitsune in a room with scotty-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

At least kitsune will leave me alone now since there is no chance of him ever convincing me to fuck him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That's true....-shoves lonelykitsune in a room with scotty-



Hehe, I'm not changing because of that dumb test tho so I can say it isn't so


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, I'm not changing because of that dumb test tho so I can say it isn't so


are you telling me you didn't have a Cher lunch box?!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least kitsune will leave me alone now since there is no chance of him ever convincing me to fuck him.



lies... LIES... *LIES!!!* we will find another test.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> are you telling me you didn't have a Cher lunch box?!


Mine was Toy Story...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lies... LIES... *LIES!!!* we will find another test.


The test does not lie sirs, I am the farthest away from the gay on the scale. No anal for you.



Seriman said:


> Mine was Toy Story...



Mine was either a frog or a fish that the mouth unzips to store food. Mine was KICKIN' RAD BITCHEZ!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a generic lunch box that was just all blue with a yellow handle....


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That's true....-shoves lonelykitsune in a room with scotty-



oh, that going to happen later tonight... but thats not the topic here, its H&k!!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 9, 2010)

This thread is still alive I see....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh, that going to happen later tonight... but thats not the topic here, its H&k!!!


And how you'll never fuck me. And even if I tease you the test said I'm straight.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Mine was Toy Story...


Well mine was batman, hmmm batman.  Those muscles were just exploding with masculinity, must be what made me straight. Mnnn masculinity


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The test does not lie sirs, I am the farthest away from the gay on the scale. No anal for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was either a frog or a fish that the mouth unzips to store food. Mine was KICKIN' RAD BITCHEZ!


 
I wonder if this will encourage LK to try to ~persuade~ you more often now


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is still alive I see....



Yeah, we all just took a sexuality test (kinsey test) and we ended up with some surprising results...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wonder if this will encourage LK to try to ~persuade~ you more often now


The only one who can ~persuade~ me to do anything is Zrcalo.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

mine was metal, but... had little pink kitty stickers on it... huh, weird now that i think about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> say it isnt so!!!
> 
> OH! and ya... here
> You Scored as KINSEY five


No duh


Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, I'm not changing because of that dumb test tho so I can say it isn't so


Just so you know the person who made is a professional she just dumbed down the test for teenagers.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The only one who can ~persuade~ me to do anything is Zrcalo.


 
this new development will make for an awesome aim chat/skype session no doubt, though


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, we all just took a sexuality test (kinsey test) and we ended up with some surprising results...



If I wasn't feeling tired and lazy I'd flick back through thread pages to find the link or what ever to the test.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is still alive I see....


This just in ladies and mentelgen Scotty1700 is straight.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> this new development will make for an awesome aim chat/skype session no doubt, though


Yes, yes it will.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If I wasn't feeling tired and lazy I'd flick back through thread pages to find the link or what ever to the test.


http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php
Here you go, it's just dumbed down alot.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This just in ladies and mentelgen Scotty1700 is straight.



*sobs in corner* dont remind me please...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> *sobs in corner* dont remind me please...


You're losing potential e-fuckbuddies by the second.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> *sobs in corner* dont remind me please...


Just remember I'm bi.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes it will.


 
Awesome. People: feel free to add me in for that shit. I'll be there for the lulz.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php
> Here you go, it's just dumbed down alot.



Thanks....I think


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 9, 2010)

I just felt the need to stop by again and show this:







I just found it today and just had to share it. See how they mix gay discrimination and fursecution. Funny stuff.

Now I remember why I dislike furries.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Awww I feel bad for you LK, I'll still be your <3 friend <3.....
Wow, that was a bit TOO gay of me :-?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Awesome. People: feel free to add me in for that shit. I'll be there for the lulz.



speaking of that... hay scotty when you hoping back on?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Awww I feel bad for you LK, I'll still be your <3 friend <3.....
> Wow, that was a bit TOO gay of me :-?


 
I find it funny you start acting straighter as soon as the interwebz tells you you don't like buttsecks


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> speaking of that... hay scotty when you hoping back on?



Meh, sooner or later I will. Still laughing up those rainbows I'm supposed to be shitting out...hey, they gotta get out somehow


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> speaking of that... hay scotty when you hoping back on?


I can actually be on tonight! it's only 8!!!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I can actually be on tonight! it's only 8!!!



yay... Im getting on now


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

-is online-


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

here is a better one

https://www.indiana.edu/~kinsey/astudy/1demogrph.pl


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> here is a better one
> 
> https://www.indiana.edu/~kinsey/astudy/1demogrph.pl


*is taking it*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> here is a better one
> 
> https://www.indiana.edu/~kinsey/astudy/1demogrph.pl



you better take it H&k... i will have the truth


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

OH that one, it's long as hell but sure I'll take it...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you better take it H&k... i will have the truth


Taking it now.
And I am not getting on skype so don't ask.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

this test thing is insanely time consuming. and it keeps telling me to list my heath problems. awesome.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

if you dont have me on skype... look up LonelyFox...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> if you dont have me on skype... look up LonelyFox...


It says you're not online :sad: I'm serimanthewolf   Add me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It says you're not online :sad: I'm serimanthewolf   Add me.



Keep headphones handy, We do more than just text ^^ 

Wow that sounded dirty when it wasnt ment to be.....well, we do occasionally curse...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Finished
WTC? it doesn't give answers


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ol it's true... Hey Scotty and footfoe u guys should get on aim... I'm bored and I'm on my iPod


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Jesus Christ this is a big fucking test...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus Christ this is a big fucking test...


I agree.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

don't blame me


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

wait don't take that test, waste of time


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> here is a better one
> 
> https://www.indiana.edu/~kinsey/astudy/1demogrph.pl


Your test doesn't tell if you're gay or what, it's *just *a survey


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 9, 2010)

I did the Kinsey text and I got...
ZERO: You are as straight as an arrow! A sexually repressed arrow...

Sexually represed?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I did the Kinsey text and I got...
> ZERO: You are as straight as an arrow! A sexually repressed arrow...
> 
> Sexually represed?


It's mocking you because the person that did it is gay.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Your test doesn't tell if you're gay or what, it's *just *a survey


Wait it's just a survey? It doesn't tell you anything?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Your test doesn't tell if you're gay or what, it's *just *a survey


Yahoo answers lied to me!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait it's just a survey? It doesn't tell you anything?


Nope, you just filled it out for nothing.
inb4 "SON OF A BITCH!"

For all the lurkers on this thread
http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nope, you just filled it out for nothing.
> inb4 "SON OF A BITCH!"


I would have SONOFABITCH'D if I finished it. I was about halfway....

And I was curious to see what it said too...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gay, I finished it and then realized they don't tell you what you got....(pardon my language) but it's fucking gay >.<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gay, I finished it and then realized they don't tell you what you got....(pardon my language) but it's fucking gay >.<


Your language is not pardoned.

Fucker. :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Dam was half way through the survey before I noticed some one said it does not tell you anything.

On the short quiz one got Kinsey 3, I'm surprised I did not get 4 or 5.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gay, I finished it and then realized they don't tell you what you got....(pardon my language) but it's fucking gay >.<


Wow ever since that quiz saying you're straight your gayness has dropped like a penis that just saw Rose O'Donnell naked.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow ever since that quiz saying you're straight your gayness has dropped like a penis that just saw Rose O'Donnell naked.



Ahh! my mind, I did not need that mental image dammit!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow ever since that quiz saying you're straight your gayness has dropped like a penis that just saw Rose O'Donnell naked.


 
I just threw up a little.....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow ever since that quiz saying you're straight your gayness has dropped like a penis that just saw Rose O'Donnell naked.


Well seeing as he went super fucking gay when he started playing along with my troll posts, I guess we can say he is easily influenced.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Ahh! my mind, I did not need that mental image dammit!





ScrubWolf said:


> I just threw up a little.....


Just don't think of Dick Cheney naked.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just don't think of Dick Cheney naked.


 
That's just fucking nasty *ugh*  *heeeave*


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just don't think of Dick Cheney naked.


i came


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just don't think of Dick Cheney naked.



Why!  Why are you doing this to me?

UHHH!! I keep trying no to think about and it gets worse. Whats more I just got a image of Cheney and O'Donnell together. That's just UHH! terrible!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Why!  Why are you doing this to me?
> 
> UHHH!! I keep trying no to think about and it gets worse. Whats more I just got a image of Cheney and O'Donnell together. That's just UHH! terrible!


So don't think of Rose O'Cheney


Wow we went of topic, but back on topic lurkers what did you all score?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff my ass? Or vise-verse.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2010)

Because there are some furries who like to ship Star fox characters. And you know that usually involves making Wolf and Fox revoke their asexualities in favour of becoming nymphomaniac gaylords.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff my ass? Or vise-verse.



D:


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff my ass? Or vise-verse.


 
Oh murr!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff my ass? Or vise-verse.


murrr


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow this thread has gone maximum gay, people please stop shitting rainbows on the thread.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So don't think of Rose O'Cheney
> 
> 
> Wow we went of topic, but back on topic lurkers what did you all score?



I'll have to find something else to occupy my mind. Ended up getting kinsey 3, but I'm kind of surprised that I did not get 4 or 5. 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff my ass? Or vise-verse.



Nope, Your to straight and boring for that stuff any way.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm still surprised Scotty1700 is even straighter than me.
-1 F.A.F. sausagefest
http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php
I say yet again people click the link and finish it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm still surprised Scotty1700 is even straighter than me.
> -1 F.A.F. sausagefest


I've been to a real sausage fest, it was awesome.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, It said I'm bi, so............. I got a rating of 3.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm still surprised Scotty1700 is even straighter than me.
> -1 F.A.F. sausagefest



I think he either must be lying or he filled it out wrong, Especially by the way he acts around here most of the time.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Or he's just really easily influenced and wanted to fit in.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I think he either must be lying or he filled it out wrong, Especially by the way he acts around here most of the time.


or he's in denial


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I think he either must be lying or he filled it out wrong, Especially by the way he acts around here most of the time.


and his skills at gay role-playing, not that i'd know *shifty eyes*


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff my ass? Or vise-verse.


DO WANT.

Lol.. you fuckin fag.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> DO WANT.
> 
> Lol.. you fuckin fag.


Hey Silver Burrito what was it you wanted to ask me the other day?

I just realized no matter how much people talk about gay sex on this thread it's still on topic.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

well im the only one that got 5... huh... WTF


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or he's just really easily influenced and wanted to fit in.


Quoting this so people will stop skipping over it since it's probably true.


Silver Burrito said:


> DO WANT.
> 
> Lol.. you fuckin fag.



WELL TOOOOOOOOOO BAD CAUSE I'M NO FAG!


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey Silver Burrito what was it you wanted to ask me the other day?


Dude! Shh...

That's what PMs are for :<


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm still surprised Scotty1700 is even straighter than me.
> -1 F.A.F. sausagefest
> http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php
> I say yet again people click the link and finish it.


 
That's a stupid quiz. I took it and it gave me a 1. I'm not straight dammit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's a stupid quiz. I took it and it gave me a 1. I'm not straight dammit.


Well are you balls deep in a chick or a dude?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's a stupid quiz. I took it and it gave me a 1. I'm not straight dammit.


How??  Do you like to fantasize about hetero stuff?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Dude! Shh...
> 
> That's what PMs are for :<


PM it then


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Guys, I will post a screen with my reasoning behind my answers so you can tell I'm not as bad as you all previously thought


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's a stupid quiz. I took it and it gave me a 1. I'm not straight dammit.



ha proof that the quiz is shit... the pole is still open (is H&k really GAY)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well are you balls deep in a chick or a dude?


 
Balls deep in a dude, and vice versa



footfoe said:


> How?? Do you like to fantasize about hetero stuff?


 
No. 

It's probably because I didn't have a Cher lunchbox when I was a kid.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ha proof that the quiz is shit... the pole is still open (is H&k really GAY)


No.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It's probably because I didn't have a Cher lunchbox when I was a kid.


I didn't either, and I came up bi...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Balls deep in a dude, among other things....



awww i feel left out... and lonely


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww i feel left out... and lonely


Don't be. *hug*


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well im the only one that got 5... huh... WTF



Hey don't feel bad, I'm sure there are others who got the same. Then again the test it pretty poor,


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Balls deep in a dude, among other things.


Then your gay


LonelyKitsune said:


> is H&k really GAY


No he's straight, he's yo daddy :V


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww i feel left out... and lonely


 
That was worded wierd wasn't it? It should have said "Balls deep in dudes, and vice versa"


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then your gay
> 
> No he's straight, he's yo daddy :V


OH
SNAP


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OH
> SNAP



ill let you be my daddy tonight *rawr*


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hahhaha...
> 
> no such thing as a straight furry.



exactly, thats why I denounce being a furry and just a fan even though I do almost the exact same stuff rofl


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ill let you be my daddy tonight *rawr*


Don't worry once Bioshock 2 finishes DLing and installing I'll have fun being a big daddy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry once Bioshock 2 finishes DLing and installing I'll have fun being a big daddy.


How slow is your internet though?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How slow is your internet though?


My internet speed is fine, I just have shit for DL speed for some reason...

It's at like, 93% though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My internet speed is fine, I just have shit for DL speed for some reason...
> 
> It's at like, 93% though.


I've had a download go from 99.99% to 99.991% to 99.992% then 99.9921% etc and then I just got mad and redownloaded it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've had a download go from 99.99% to 99.991% to 99.992% then 99.9921% etc and then I just got mad and redownloaded it.


Oh fun...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Also why doesn't anyone here have a steam account? Am I the only PC gamer who posts in the den?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also why doesn't anyone here have a steam account? Am I the only PC gamer who posts in the den?


damn hermit, we're not made of money.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 9, 2010)

That quiz had some really uh, irrelevant questions.

Better than I expected from a quizfarm link though lol :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also why doesn't anyone here have a steam account? Am I the only PC gamer who posts in the den?



I have a steam account, Just don't use it much any more besides the rare game of tf2 or some other games.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

D'AWWWWW footjoe!

 your new avvy is cute.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Ima go play some San Andreas until bioshock finishes installing BAI


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> That quiz had some really uh, irrelevant questions.
> 
> Better than I expected from a quizfarm link though lol :V


The irrelevant questions don't actually change the outcome of the quiz.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well Ima go play some San Andreas until bioshock finishes installing BAI


 
That's the game that got me to buy a PS3


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

Later H&K. Have fun pretending to be black. 

EDIT: Hey, I'm the first post on this page! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *proud*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's the game that got me to buy a PS3


and now you are ashamed you bought one :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Later H&K. Have fun pretending to be black.
> 
> EDIT: Hey, I'm the first post on this page!


QUICK PM me what you were gonna ask, cause it's bugging me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

I haz steam, lets play some TF2 and I'll make sure to blow you into tiny pieces 

dirtyjoe88 is the account by the way and I'm going to hop on right now


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> and now you are ashamed you bought one :V


 
No, I love my PS3. I was always a playstation guy, PS1, PS2, and now PS3. I was never comfortable with the controls on the X-Box, and I fear the red ring of death


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> QUICK PM me what you were gonna ask, cause it's bugging me.



Meh, I'll tell you later. Little brother wants to play now so I have to delete this browser history.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Meh, I'll tell you later. Little brother wants to play now so I have to delete this browser history.


k


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> D'AWWWWW footjoe!
> 
> your new avvy is cute.


^-^ glad you think so

Footfoe not footjoe,


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> No, I love my PS3. I was always a playstation guy, PS1, PS2, and now PS3. I was never comfortable with the controls on the X-Box, and I fear the red ring of death


Take me now


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> No, I love my PS3. I was always a playstation guy, PS1, PS2, and now PS3. I was never comfortable with the controls on the X-Box, and I fear the red ring of death



Not to mention that the 360 controller is almost a rip off of the PS controller now.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 9, 2010)

Aaaaand, its taken a turn for the worst....
> >
< <
Everyone knows you can't get gay viruses, silly!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> Aaaaand, its taken a turn for the worst....
> > >
> < <
> Everyone knows you can't get gay viruses, silly!


That's what they said about being furry :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> Aaaaand, its taken a turn for the worst....
> > >
> < <
> Everyone knows you can't get gay viruses, silly!



Agreed, you either have it or you don't.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, wow, I commented on something on page 9.  XD
Oops... > >
< <


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Up until a page or two ago we they were still talking about the kinsey test stuff, so don't worry.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm suprised that this thread hasn't derailed into a giant yiff session yet.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm suprised that this thread hasn't derailed into a giant yiff session yet.



well im back so... it still could


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm suprised that this thread hasn't derailed into a giant yiff session yet.


want it to?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well im back so... it still could


 


footfoe said:


> want it to?


 
I'd like to but after yesterday's performance I don't want to get banned


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'd like to but after yesterday's performance I don't want to get banned


Come on I just bought a new roll of film. :V


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well im back so... it still could


mee-ow


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Come on I just bought a new roll of film. :V


 
You have a new roll of film huh? Hmmmm......it is tempting....


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> mee-ow


This thread is gonna need a gallon of lub in about two posts.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This thread is gonna need a gallon of lub in about two posts.


 
Is that Astroglide I smell?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Is that Astroglide I smell?


So that's what that's called!


----------



## Willow (Feb 9, 2010)

It might have something to do with being socially accepted..but what do I know...I'm a new fur, my opinions aren't worth pig spit...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe and this is a big maybe.

Furry is gay


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Maybe and this is a big maybe.
> 
> Furry is gay


Krystal begs to differ.
As does Cynder.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Despite me being a fox, I don't know if I like the way this is heading.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Maybe and this is a big maybe.
> 
> Furry is gay


No furry and sexuality are two entirely different things it's just that alot of furs try and combine the two, like how we say yiff for furry porn even though yiff stands for young incredibly fuckable fag.


ScrubWolf said:


> Is that Astroglide I smell?


Nah it's KY


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Despite me being a fox, I don't know if I like the way this is heading.


Mee~ow~~


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No furry and sexuality are two entirely different things it's just that alot of furs try and combine the two, like how we say yiff for furry porn even though yiff stands for young incredibly fuckable fag.



I never knew yiff actually stood for something, I thought it was just some made up furry word for furry porn.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I never knew yiff actually stood for something, I thought it was just some made up furry word for furry porn.


^ This


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I never knew yiff actually stood for something, I thought it was just some made up furry word for furry porn.


Y.I.F.F.=young incredibly fuckable fag

Yeah you can thank Mark Merlino for that too.

If you are wondering why I keep on hating on him is because he deserve all the hatred I have for him.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Y.I.F.F.=young incredibly fuckable fag
> 
> Yeah you can thank Mark Merlino for that too.
> 
> If you are wondering why I keep on hating on him is because he deserve all the hatred I have for him.



I've still go so much to learn, (Including who that guy is) I usually avoid looking up most terms as I kinda regret the last one I looked up.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Y.I.F.F.=young incredibly fuckable fag
> 
> Yeah you can thank Mark Merlino for that too.
> 
> If you are wondering why I keep on hating on him is because he deserve all the hatred I have for him.


Excuse me while I go
 find out who that is...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I've still go so much to learn, (Including who that guy is) I usually avoid looking up most terms as I kinda regret the last one I looked up.





Rsyk said:


> Excuse me while I go
> find out who that is...


Lemme put it this way I dug up every last piece of evidence, except the gay porn magazine, he was the guy that pretty much invented the fandom but the thing is he didn't invent furry to be about anthro characters he invented it to be a safe place for sexual deviants.
Actually CrushYiffDestroy's article is actually fairly accurate as to what he did in case you are wondering.
Dude deserves to get trolled for what he did and when I mean trolled I want to go to his work and show his colleges what he has done, that's how bad he fucked up.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

So who here would call himself a Y.I.F.F.??


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeeziz Christ, 488 postings in a day and a half - this place rocks! (Now I have to go back to Pg 1 & start reading this thread from the beginning.)



> It's cause Confurence ran a add in a gay magazine in the 90's and furry became identified with gays.


This has been repeated 4 zillion times and is now an official urban legend. Can someone show me the ad please?



> This news article said that 90-somthin % of us were gay.  I think it was stretched.  The article was anti furry so maybe that's their strategy.


Excuse me, what article? There's no article mentioned prior to this post



> Because Confurence back then was *the *con like how now we have anthrocon and Mark Merlino was like the Uncle Kage of the past, except he was gay and into bondage he wanted a group that would be accepting of others no matter their sexuality or their kinks. He made the fandom into what it is now, think of it this way all the zoos all the pedos the plushiephiles, all the fetishes, that's what he wanted and he got it.



Oh come on - The fandom has to be 1000 times larger than it was back when that ConFurence took place - you think gays who enjoy anthro'ism and arrived recently are here because of something that happened back in '97 and not because they just enjoy the fandom?

And besides - why is it a _problem_ if a sizeable segment of the fandom is gay? 'Furry' covers so much territory and includes so many people, I'm not the least surprised there's plenty of gay folks here, whether it's 15, 35 or 85% of the fandom.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme put it this way I dug up every last piece of evidence, except the gay porn magazine, he was the guy that pretty much invented the fandom but the thing is he didn't invent furry to be about anthro characters he invented it to be a safe place for sexual deviants.
> Actually CrushYiffDestroy's article is actually fairly accurate as to what he did in case you are wondering.
> Dude deserves to get trolled for what he did and when I mean trolled I want to go to his work and show his colleges what he has done, that's how bad he fucked up.


I generally don't take articles like CrushYiffDestroy's at their word.
But general opinion actually seems to follow that in this case.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's my results on that Sexuality test...I took it a second time and it said I was a tad bit gayer but I'm still Kinsey One

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/?action=view&current=pg1.jpg

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/?action=view&current=pg2.jpg

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/?action=view&current=pg3.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme put it this way I dug up every last piece of evidence, except the gay porn magazine, he was the guy that pretty much invented the fandom but the thing is he didn't invent furry to be about anthro characters he invented it to be a safe place for sexual deviants.
> Actually CrushYiffDestroy's article is actually fairly accurate as to what he did in case you are wondering.
> Dude deserves to get trolled for what he did and when I mean trolled I want to go to his work and show his colleges what he has done, that's how bad he fucked up.



I see, Well the explains some of the stuff seems rather messed up, The rest is meh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Jeeziz Christ, 488 postings in a day and a half - this place rocks! (Now I have to go back to Pg 1 & start reading this thread from the beginning.)
> 
> 
> 
> This has been repeated 4 zillion times and is now an official urban legend. Can someone show me the ad please?


I do have a ad that I will pay $100 for the magazine, all I have is a pic of the ad not the whole magazine to prove it was in there.


Rsyk said:


> I generally don't take articles like CrushYiffDestroy's at their word.
> But general opinion actually seems to follow that in this case.


The CrushYiffDestroy's article that time was written by someone that was in the fandom when that went down and left because of it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

DAmn it what will it take to turn this into a big yiff orgy!?

No furry is defiantly gay ask any "normal" person.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Here's my results on that Sexuality test...I took it a second time and it said I was a tad bit gayer but I'm still Kinsey One
> 
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/?action=view&current=pg1.jpg
> 
> ...



Really not the answers I expect from you.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Here's my results on that Sexuality test...I took it a second time and it said I was a tad bit gayer but I'm still Kinsey One
> 
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/?action=view&current=pg1.jpg
> 
> ...


I didn't know you could take a test for that.
Where is it?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I didn't know you could take a test for that.
> Where is it?



Here you go:

http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/index.php


That was the dumbest quiz I've ever seen. 
I didn't finish taking it.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I do have a ad that I will pay $100 for the magazine, all I have is a pic of the ad not the whole magazine to prove it was in there.



Can you post the ad somewhere or send me a scan? I have a personal interest in confirming or debunking this story.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That was the dumbest quiz I've ever seen.
> I didn't finish taking it.



Its a dumbed down version of the real kinsey tests I believe, It only has 26 questions. Just finish and see what you get, Even just for the laughs.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

wewt! 501st post!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> wewt! 501st post!


Your post count is much higher than that...

And I got Kinsey 1, btw.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Your post count is much higher than that...
> 
> And I got Kinsey 1, btw.




NO, I was the 501st post on this thread.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Your post count is much higher than that...
> 
> And I got Kinsey 1, btw.



On the straight and boring path I see.

Any way I'm off, got to get ready for work.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> NO, I was the 501st post on this thread.


Ah, allright.

@Night
Of course. Did you expect something else?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> On the straight and boring path I see.
> 
> Any way I'm off, got to get ready for work.




Dang, another man down. Btw, I gotz no school tomorrow


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> mee-ow



aww that's a cute mee-ow XP i could imagine it and hear it! X3


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ah, allright.
> 
> @Night
> Of course. Did you expect something else?



quick post:

No idea really, Have not seen many posts from you so I had no idea of your preferences.


@Scotty

At least I'm getting paid for what I do, Even if I do have to work on public holidays.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dang, another man down. Btw, I gotz no school tomorrow


Just drop out and become a gigolo.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> aww that's a cute mee-ow XP i could imagine it and hear it! X3




Love your ava and sig pic. I'm gonna have to browse that artist again and put a pic in my sig as well <3


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> aww that's a cute mee-ow XP i could imagine it and hear it! X3


i try

also, that pic in your sig, is amazing


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im starting to think im the only real gay guy here. *sobs quietly*



Don't worry your good people.<-- hate that phrase.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

I am fucking seething right now. I'm about to stop being attracted to people in general.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am fucking seething right now. I'm about to stop being attracted to people in general.


Mee-ow~


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Less mad, still angry though. I hate my teacher. She brought bad vibes into my relationship


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

I've always wanted to do a teacher.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

This one is a fat batshit insane twat. She said some negative shit about me and my gf's relationship and my gf just freaked out on me. Thought I was gonna get dumped.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This one is a fat batshit insane twat. She said some negative shit about me and my gf's relationship and my gf just freaked out on me. Thought I was gonna get dumped.


 
That's bullshit. Why do people feel the need to meddle in other people's affairs? Is your gf okay now?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you want/need someone to talk to? Believe me, even though we've had a bumpy start, I'm still willing to help.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's bullshit. Why do people feel the need to meddle in other people's affairs? Is your gf okay now?


 
Because theyre bad people. She's alright now. She just went on the "I dont wanna get hurt!" tangent and I thought I was going to get broken up with


Scotty1700 said:


> Do you want/need someone to talk to? Believe me, even though we've had a bumpy start, I'm still willing to help.


 I think I'm alright now. Just very angry. Might need to cry. Ionno.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Can you post the ad somewhere or send me a scan? I have a personal interest in confirming or debunking this story.


I have it somewhere on my computer, but it's gonna take *forever *finding it cause I don't keep my stuff organized.

People if you come across a picture of two male skiltaires holding hands that's the ad.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Love your ava and sig pic. I'm gonna have to browse that artist again and put a pic in my sig as well <3



thank you ^^ love your's too X3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

... wow im bored


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because theyre bad people. She's alright now. She just went on the "I dont wanna get hurt!" tangent and I thought I was going to get broken up with
> 
> I think I'm alright now. Just very angry. Might need to cry. Ionno.


 
I'm glad to hear that's she's ok.

Sometimes crying can help; it'll release some of the emotion.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i try
> 
> also, that pic in your sig, is amazing



thank you :3 and quit with the meowing. it's too cute XD


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> thank you :3 and quit with the meowing. it's too cute XD


 yeah it is cute... very cute...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm glad to hear that's she's ok.
> 
> Sometimes crying can help; it'll release some of the emotion.


I really just don't want to cry. I hate crying. It feels like showing weakness


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm going to try and find the ad tomorrow cause everything I have is furry and trying to find it is just ridiculous.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> thank you ^^ love your's too X3




thanks, you're lucky you got the stuck fox first hehe.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

I WANNA BE AN AIRBORNE RANGERRRR -runs through hallways-


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I WANNA BE AN AIRBORNE RANGERRRR -runs through hallways-


 
Do you want to live a life of danger?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Do you want to live a life of danger?


 THREE

TWO


ONE!

-makes basket- I'm trying out for a scholarshippppp :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Funny how they always say that, then the scandalizing yiff-logs appear and before you know it there's a gigantic shitstorm and someone ends up LEAVING THE FANDUMB FOR-EVA.


it would work...if my comp actually save the logs, only thing murry purry around me is listening to one of my gay friends talk about their gay relation while asking a straight guy on how to improve it.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Well looks like I'm gunna haveta rape  me sum dragon titties then.



theres plenty others, just be careful I think there are some with dicks


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I WANNA BE AN AIRBORNE RANGERRRR -runs through hallways-


Man down.
Army of porn.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Y.I.F.F.=young incredibly fuckable fag


 
I didn't even know that. 

So, Cannon, if I ever go to Texas, we can hook up for a little while. ;]


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I didn't even know that.
> 
> So, Cannon, if I ever go to Texas, we can hook up for a little while. ;]


Only if you're a chick irl or a mtf trans.



I know about that term cause I know alot about this fandom and where it will be in 5 years and that.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Only if you're a chick irl or a mtf trans.
> 
> 
> 
> I know about that term cause I know alot about this fandom and where it will be in 5 years and that.


 

Denial will only intensify the homo erotic fantasy. We can "experiment" if you want. Get it out of your system.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Denial will only intensify the homo erotic fantasy. We can "experiment" if you want. Get it out of your system.


*cough* bullshit *cough*


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Denial will only intensify the homo erotic fantasy. We can "experiment" if you want. Get it out of your system.


I wonder if there' been research done into that.

Homosexuals in denial experience stronger gay fantasies...

It'd be interesting to find out the results.
And the reactions to the results.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *cough* bullshit *cough*


 
You're from Texas, I pretty sure you had another reason for liking those football locker rooms.



Rsyk said:


> I wonder if there' been research done into that.
> 
> Homosexuals in denial experience stronger gay fantasies...
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, Surgat.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/files/u47/Henry_et_al.pdf


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're from Texas, I pretty sure you had another reason for liking those football locker rooms.


I don't like football and a dude once grabbed my butt and I used the martial arts technique "monkey grabs peach" look it up, sounds erotic but I broke his penis.


Rsyk said:


> I wonder if there' been research done into that.
> 
> Homosexuals in denial experience stronger gay fantasies...
> 
> ...


There are also gays in denial.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't like football and a dude once grabbed my butt and I used the martial arts technique "monkey grabs peach" look it up, sounds erotic but I broke his penis.


 
Don't you think that was kind of an overreaction? You could have just told him you don't swing that way, but you attacked him. Could that have been you lashing out at your own homosexuality? 

You can't beat your own Cancer so you beat another guy with Cancer.


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

how can you.... break a penis???? theyre pretty um, flexible most of the time


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I used the martial arts technique "monkey grabs peach" I broke his penis.





Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Don't you think that was kind of an overreaction?


I don't take dicks I break 'em.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't take dicks I break 'em.


 
You mean you like to touch 'em. >:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You mean you like to touch 'em. >:3


Well if he had raped me I would have just clenched and ripped it of.
My ass: you do not dick around with it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well if he had raped me I would have just clenched and ripped it of.
> My ass: you do not dick around with it.


 
Yeah, you never caught me as an ass guy. You're more of a frot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> how can you.... break a penis???? theyre pretty um, flexible most of the time


It's like a sponge, you can still tear it.


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're more of a frot.


*looks up the term* Wow that sounds really reeeaaaaallllllyyyyyy boring.


Also you do realize that you just proved me right that gays in the fandom treat homosexuality like a choice right?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *looks up the term* Wow that sounds really reeeaaaaallllllyyyyyy boring.


 
Not at all. You can actually better connect with your partner that way. 

Also, maybe you're all about the dry hump.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Also, maybe you're all about the dry hump.


Still boring
also


CannonFodder said:


> Also you do realize that you just proved me right that gays in the fandom treat homosexuality like a choice right?


*edit*
I won the thread go home folks.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Still boring
> also


 
Hey, I'm just helping you be more comfortable with yourself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hey, I'm just helping you be more comfortable with yourself.


nice try


Wow I just realized something gayfurs don't just treat homosexuality like a choice, they also treat it like a religion.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> nice try
> 
> 
> Wow I just realized something gayfurs don't just treat homosexuality like a choice, they also treat it like a religion.


 
My try worked. I planted the seeds.

And hey. Hey. Whoa. I may be gay, but I'm not a furry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> My try worked. I planted the seeds.
> 
> And hey. Hey. Whoa. I may be gay, but I'm not a furry.


But you planted the seeds in a pit of raeg and were instantly incinerated.

Crud, it took an entire page to sucker you into to have me win the argument and you're not a furry, crap it's gonna take forever to trick someone else.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But you planted the seeds in a pit of raeg and were instantly incinerated.
> 
> Crud, it took an entire page to sucker you into to have me win the argument and you're not a furry, crap it's gonna take forever to trick someone else.


 
What argument?


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> My try worked. I planted the seeds.
> 
> And hey. Hey. Whoa. I may be gay, but I'm not a furry.



MUNDANES... IN MY FURRY ART SITE?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Hipstar said:


> MUNDANES... IN MY FURRY ART SITE?!


Yes I am


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What argument?


Basically a couple pages back a couple of furs said pretty much all furries are gay and pretty much said furry was a sexuality and I raged at them and I've been trying to get a gayfur pissy to prove they do treat sexuality like a choice here on FAF.


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Basically a couple pages back a couple of furs said pretty much all furries are gay and pretty much said furry was a sexuality and I raged at them and I've been trying to get a gayfur pissy to prove they do treat sexuality like a choice here on FAF.




i consider myself a furry (sig and avy are ironic). im not gay. furry is not a sexuality, its a hobby, and sometimes a fetish. whatever, big fucking deal.


----------



## rogarr (Feb 10, 2010)

Haywhoa. This thread went further than I thought... :L 

Especially when half of it isn't pertinant to the subject, like this post. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

Hipstar said:


> MUNDANES... IN MY FURRY ART SITE?!


 
There's two others. 



CannonFodder said:


> Basically a couple pages back a couple of furs said pretty much all furries are gay and pretty much said furry was a sexuality and I raged at them and I've been trying to get a gayfur pissy to prove they do treat sexuality like a choice here on FAF.


 
Did I come off as pissy? I was just kind of acting like a Randal, teasing you like he does Elias.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Hipstar said:


> i consider myself a furry (sig and avy are ironic). im not gay. furry is not a sexuality, its a hobby, and sometimes a fetish. whatever, big fucking deal.


Yeah I agree furry=/=sexuality=/=lifestyle, etc, the fur who got pissy was saying along the lines "there are no straight furries I'm just showing them they're in denial" and the person pretty much tries to turn straight furs gay and I fucking lost it there.


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Did I come off as pissy? I was just kind of acting like a Randal, teasing you like he does Elias.


Not you someone else


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 10, 2010)

i don't care if you dont consider yourself a furry. the definition is confusng enough as it is so whatever. god i fucking type like hipster.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not you someone else


 
Then why did you say you've been trying to sucker a gay furry into proving you right? I've been the only one here you've been chatting with.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Then why did you say you've been trying to sucker a gay furry into proving you right? I've been the only one here you've been chatting with.


Because I'll admit I actually got mad at the dude.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Because I'll admit I actually got mad at the dude.


 
Tsk. Tsk. For shame on you. You should have known better. Plus, it's just a lame fandom, you shouldn't care.

Also, I'm kind of think you got mad at me. Trying to get you out of the closet and all.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Furry doesn't make people gay.

Just putting it out there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Tsk. Tsk. For shame on you. You should have known better. Plus, it's just a lame fandom, you shouldn't care.


But the fandom gives me a place to rage.


Taren Fox said:


> Furry doesn't make people gay.
> 
> Just putting it out there.


We know, I've been raging about people that think it does.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We know, I've been raging about people that think it does.


We agree on way too many things, dude. :B Sirsly.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But the fandom gives me a place to rage.


 
Oh, I was right, you were venting on me. Not only that, but I was _kinda_ right about you lashing out at gay people for being gay. That thing about you breaking that guy's dick was really you wanting to hurt that gay furry for sayng all furries are gay.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh, I was right, you were venting on me. Not only that, but I was _kinda_ right about you lashing out at gay people for being gay. That thing about you breaking that guy's dick was really you wanting to hurt that gay furry for sayng all furries are gay.


Must be serious rage, to be wanting to hurt people for internet things and all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We agree on way too many things, dude. :B Sirsly.


You all are lucky (insert fetish here) topics on the forums are banned otherwise I would've dragged this forum to the ninth circle of hell in otherwords a animeconvention :3


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh, I was right, you were venting on me. Not only that, but I was _kinda_ right about you lashing out at gay people for being gay. That thing about you breaking that guy's dick was really you wanting to hurt that gay furry for sayng all furries are gay.


Nah dude I really did break a dude's penis cause I needed a adult at that moment.
Also that is a problem I have with the fandom is how alot of furries now seem to assume all furries are gay or in denial and it's really starting to piss me off cause I'm starting to see more and more of them trying to "show them they're in denial"


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Must be serious rage, to be wanting to hurt people for internet things and all.


 
I know, that's why I'm kind of disapointed in him. He should have known better. 

Of course Cannon replies little bit before I do. So now I got to quote him in this post know. Tried to do it in one swoop, but no.



CannonFodder said:


> Nah dude I really did break a dude's penis cause I needed a adult at that moment.
> Also that is a problem I have with the fandom is how alot of furries now seem to assume all furries are gay or in denial and it's really starting to piss me off cause I'm starting to see more and more of them trying to "show them they're in denial"


 
Well that's what you get for having the gay stuff dominate the straight stuff.

Also, tone down on the homophobia. It's starting to make me wonder.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Well that's what you get for having the gay stuff dominate the straight stuff.
> 
> Also, tone down on the homophobia. It's starting to make me wonder.


Actually I'm just pissed cause a gayfur did exactly what I'm bitching about to one of my friends, short version the gayfur seduced a married man into moving from Texas to California, the dudes had never met irl called each other mates and not even half a week after moving in with him they hate each other.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually I'm just pissed cause a gayfur did exactly what I'm bitching about to one of my friends, short version the gayfur seduced a married man into moving from Texas to California, the dudes had never met irl called each other mates and not even half a week after moving in with him they hate each other.


Fuckin' furs.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually I'm just pissed cause a gayfur did exactly what I'm bitching about to one of my friends, short version the gayfur seduced a married man into moving from Texas to California, the dudes had never met irl called each other mates and not even half a week after moving in with him they hate each other.


 
He seduced him?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuckin' furs.


Not only that I was the person who introduced him to the furry fandom, so basically I'm now responsible for ruining their marriage, oh and get this it turns out the ex-married man is in fact straight.

I think I just found rule 2 for the fandom.
2)Don't be a bastard and ruin someone's marriage just to get some ass.


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> He seduced him?


What I mean by that is the gayfur basically went, "you should move in with me, I want you in my ass, you never know you might like it"


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually I'm just pissed cause a gayfur did exactly what I'm bitching about to one of my friends, short version the gayfur seduced a married man into moving from Texas to California, the dudes had never met irl called each other mates and not even half a week after moving in with him they hate each other.


 wow


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> wow


furries: they're so desperate they'll ruin marriages just to get a piece of ass.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furries: they're so desperate they'll ruin any relationship just to get a piece of ass.


Fix'd


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What I mean by that is the gayfur basically went, "you should move in with me, I want you in my ass, you never know you might like it"


 
But it wasn't going to be one night stand. He went to Cali to live with him. He gave up his wife because he must of thought he was gay. No guy gets talked into being gay and moving in with a gay guy unless he has a history of homosexual urges. Sorry to break it to ya, but your friend likes guys.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> But it wasn't going to be one night stand. He went to Cali to live with him. He gave up his wife because he must of thought he was gay. No guy gets talked into being gay and moving in with a gay guy unless he has a history of homosexual urges. Sorry to break it to ya, but your friend likes guys.


I guess so

Also sorry dudes I lost it, I really am feeling like a fucking bastard even more than normal cause of me he found the gay furry and there went the marriage.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I guess so
> 
> Also sorry dudes I lost it, I really am feeling like a fucking bastard even more than normal cause of me he found the gay furry and there went the marriage.


 
How so?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "you should move in with me, I want you in my ass, you never know you might like it"


YA NEVAR NO


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Holy shit, I heard furries were desperate but that doesn't make any got damn sense to do stuff like that :[
Its funny though, the furries that I know of IRL are all straight, I've yet to meet a gay fur in person but I'm happy I
haven't and hopefully I never will


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> How so?


Cause the ex-married man wasn't a furry and I introduced it to him and the gayfur *was* on my friends list and pretty much went "hey you should talk to this guy he's awesome".


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I've yet to meet a gay fur in person but I'm happy I haven't and hopefully I never will


Congratulations, you are a total asshole.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause the ex-married man wasn't a furry and I introduced it to him and the gayfur *was* on my friends list and pretty much went "hey you should talk to this guy he's awesome".


 
Now understand why you were so up in arms about Mark Merlino. I knew it went deeper. Anyway, it wasn't like you set him up. Not your fault he couldn't say no. You're not responsible. Besides, you can't keep him sheltered. He was a grown man. He made the conscious decision to live a gay life in fagland. 

Also, I think you're paranoid that it could have been you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Congratulations, you are a total asshole.



*bows* thank you sir, I try my best :3
Also I don't have a problem with gays but furs and gays mixed together is a potent and dangerous combination e_e


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> *bows* thank you sir, I try my best :3
> Also I don't have a problem with gays but furs and gays mixed together is a potent and dangerous combination e_e


 
You learned from the best. 

Also, gay, sexaully active, furs have habbit of viewing their sexual attraction to anthros as a sexuality of its own.

EDIT: Also, all the interesting threads seem to pop up the day I was going to leave FAF for a while. That's fucked up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You learned from the best.
> 
> Also, gay, sexaully active, furs have habbit of viewing their sexual attraction to anthros as a sexuality of its own.
> 
> EDIT: Also, all the interesting threads seem to pop up the day I was going to leave FAF for a while. That's fucked up.



yea thats just fucking strange and yup I learned from the best...myself and I have no one else to thank but me


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> yea thats just fucking strange and yup I learned from the best...myself and I have no one else to thank but me


 
Arrogant punk.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Arrogant punk.



Heh, damn straight lil man 

Well its true though, I'd never ask for help from a furry, maybe opinions
but hell I don't even ask for help IRL, if I got a problem then I'll be the one to fix it :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Heh, damn straight lil man
> 
> Well its true though, I'd never ask for help from a furry, maybe opinions
> but hell I don't even ask for help IRL, if I got a problem then I'll be the one to fix it :V


 
Same here. Do it on my own.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Same here. Do it on my own.



why aren't there more people or furs like you, if they could do this then there wouldn't be so much damn bawing and shit and they'd stop looking on the internet for fucking help >:[


----------

